# How To Replace an Old Garage door Lock system



## apetrag

I inherited a very obsolete garage door locking system with my house.
There were cables attached to the lock, when I turned the handle a metal cord that wraps around a plate would pull two pins out from under two stops and allow the door to be opened.
The springs in the pins wore out and they wouldn't engage when I let go of the handle.. garage door stayed open. 
I was unable to find any parts anywhere because the thing was so old

1) Removed old cable 
2) Measured out space between center of handle and the middle of the pins
3) Got piece of metal stock 1x1/4
4) Lined up stock with existing holes in the pins marked holes on metal stock
5) Lined up stock with handle plate marked holes for both
6) Drilled holes in the metal stock
7) Drilled holes in handle plate.
8) Attached bolts into 4 holes Pin to stock, stock to handle plate, handle plate to stock and stock to pin
9) Door works like new 

Cost: 
1 free piece of metal -Craigslist , 
45 minutes of work
4 bolts and 4 nuts I had laying around

There are a few of these doors where I live I am sure they were pretty common in the 60's Hope this helps some one out.

Andrew


----------



## Willie T

But how did you get the locking spring action to work again when you simply let go of the handle?


----------



## brokenknee

Are you saying you replaced the cable with a metal flat stock? How did you keep the rod from falling down? I would assume there is no spring action to close/lock the door again?

Post a picture so we can see your finished work.

edit; not trying to nit pick, I am just not clear on how you did this.


----------



## apetrag

Hey Guys,


The door doesn't spring back any more, its a manual turn to open and close.
There are two pins at either ends that stop the door from opening. They are part of the door, the cable used to be attached to both. I just swapped cable for metal stock. Working on the picture will post.


----------



## worsley22

Thanks was a big help, iam getting ready to tackle mine.


----------

